#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  7 Tactics to Come Up with Blog Post Ideas Your Audience Will Love.

## Bhavya

There are several methods to come up with ideas for your blog posts. But to find out what kind of blog post your audience actually love to read, you need to do some groundwork. Here I am going to point out some strategies that will help you to find out the blog post ideas your audience will love to read.


*1. Answer the real questions of your readers -* Get to know what's your readers want to learn from you and provide content accordingly.

*Ways to find readers questions:*

Collect survey from readersAsk questions through newslettersGet readers opinion through blog comments

*2. Identify the blog topics people mostly reach -* Check out what kind of topics that your audience actually searching for 

*Ways to find your readers search:*

Use keyword research toolsFind the topics with Google Auto-suggest

*3. Spy on your Competition -* Get to know what your competitors offering to their users

*Ways to find your competitors topics:*

Subscribe to your competitor’s blog postsSet up Google alerts for your competitor's blog post

*4. Find out the share-worthy topics -* find out what kind of content most of the people share with others

*Ways to Find share-worthy content:*

Check out Social mediaExplore trending topicsCheck out the question and answer forums

*5. Learn from the experts from your field -* Get to know what's your industry experts are talking about

*Ways to find your experts' knowledge:*

Participate in conference sessionsTune in to their podcastsCheck your experts' YouTube channels

*6. Create Original Research -* do your own reach and analyze and write about them

*Ways to do own research:*

Conducting polls in twitterDoing Surveys and record findings in the articleConducting an experiment and do a publication about it

*7. Practice thought leadership -* Be a thought leader and provide resourceful information to your readers

*Ways to practice thought leadership:*

Report on the developments in your industryProvide a resource for relevant statistics

----------

